

Subpixel considerations for AMOLED screens - bmalicoat
http://www.marco.org/352146450

======
tumult
I have a Nexus One. There's no reason to even bother with subpixel font
rendering -- the DPI is so high that the text, with regular anti-aliasing,
looks far sharper than ClearType on a normal density screen. I imagine Droid
owners have the same experience.

~~~
decultured
The article is not discussing sub-pixel anti-aliasing, rather it makes a case
for why understanding the sub-pixel properties of AMOLED screens can decrease
power consumption while increasing screen life.

------
jrockway
Really nice picture. Subpixel anti-aliasing looks like a bad idea when you
look at the edges of the font in xmag, but it looks like an amazingly good
idea when you look at the actual display.

